

All about 64-bit programming in one place - evgryz
http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2011/07/07/all-about-64-bit-programming-in-one-place/

======
siphr
Sigh! This article is probably a few years too late. It would've been handy
when alot of people like myself were doing ports a while. Having said that it
may still be useful for late adopters.

~~~
srparish
Adobe

------
jbk
I wish more people read this, notably *nix platforms, and finally understand
that long isn't 64bits on all 64bits platform...

~~~
wmf
Where is long not 64 bits?

~~~
snarfy
If you use the LLP 64 bit programming model, long is 32 bit, and a new type is
created 'long long' for 64 bit. 64 bit versions of Windows use the LLP model.

more info here:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Specific_C-
language_data...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Specific_C-
language_data_models)

